# Still can't get my head round menzerna



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which is

Heavy cut
Light cut
Finishing


Can't get my head around it at all


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.autopiaforums.com/forums...rna-lake-country-polish-reference-charts.html

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42660


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got 106fa, 3.02 and 85res? I think that's why they say


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I've got 106fa, 3.02 and 85res? I think that's why they say


PO85RD3.02 Super Intensive Polish (SI500 in modern language) is a medium cut, P2000 equivalent abrasive polish

PO106FA Super Finish Polish (SF4000) is a fine cut finishing polish, P2500 abrasive equivalent, that leaves behind a very bright, crisp, almost 'blingy' finish. I rather like this product.

PO85RE5 is the same product as above. PO85RD (SF4500 'Ultimate Finish') is a super-fine finishing polish, P5000 equivalent, that leaves a wetter finish than SF4000, and some say works a little better on softer paint types. It's the only one of the three I don't own... Yet.

In my experience they are quite nice to work with, but you do need to settle in and get comfortable; the work time is monumental. I can really understand why the pro's are switching to Scholl; on a full correction detail the difference could easily add up to hours that could be spent on other things.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I'm starting to understand now


It is a silly way of labelling lol


Which is there best heavy cut then?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Ok I'm starting to understand now
> 
> It is a silly way of labelling lol
> 
> Which is there best heavy cut then?


Yes, their labeling has changed several times, and varies between countries, so it can be confusing even to those who know it well. They also have a certain degree of overlap like Scholl, which is necessary with DAT abrasives to match them to individual paint types, but adds to the confusion.

Fast Gloss FG400/500 are the heavy-cut compounds, though I haven't tried them. I get less of a warm-fuzzy feeling about Menzerna the higher I go up the cut-scale, so to be honest they aren't that high on my priority list. I can get my head around spending 12-15 minutes per set (With a DA) for jeweling and final finishing, but to spend nearly that time on correction feels terribly tedious after working with fast-acting SMAT products.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes thank you, maybe I should learn the likes of megs 101 and 205 instead then


It's just the oilyness of the menzerna range I really like. But like you say work times are long


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Yes thank you, maybe I should learn the likes of megs 101 and 205 instead then
> 
> It's just the oilyness of the menzerna range I really like. But like you say work times are long


I wouldn't drop the Menzerna just yet; you can still get superb results with them, and in my opinion there is no way for spending a lazy weekend like methodically refining paintwork. SF4000 creates an awesome finish on most paint types if worked fully:


IMGP6495 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

This is after half an hour with Menzerna SF4000 Super Finish Polish, post IPA wipedown, before glaze or wax.

SMAT polishes can provide excellent correction capabilities in the right hands, and are very fast to use (My typical set time is 2-3 minutes, rather than 7-15.). Meguiar's #101/105 are real monsters of correction, especially on hard paints, but for 90% of the jobs I do I find them overkill. Meguiar's #205 is still a very good finishing polish, has the oily lubricity we both like, and can provide much better levels of refinement than many people claim. However, in the face of Menzerna's DAT, and even some of the newer SMAT polishes, it can seem a bit finicky. Time has moved on, and these days the Optimum series of polishes are my main choice for correction.


IMGP5723 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

These have much more forgiving lubricants, and are wonderful to work with by machine. Once you perfect pad priming, and varying your pressure to achieve the desired level of correction, you should feel right at home. Optimum Polish II should comfortably cover (And potentially exceed.) PO85RD3.02 SIP's capabilities. I would still keep SF4000 for refinement work, but I would also look into Dodo-Juice Supernatural Micro-Prime as a jeweling polish; especially if you work on soft, solid colour finishes. At the opposite end of the spectrum, Optimum Finish Polish II (SMAT) will provide excellent crispness and flake-pop on cool metallic colours. I find SF4000 something of a happy medium. All are enjoyable to use, with good lubrication.

Here are some examples:


IMGP6434 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

OPT FP-II with D-J SNH


IMGP6381 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

D-J SN MP with D-J SNH (Wet-Sanded)

Hopefully this helps... :buffer:

Steampunk


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> Can anyone tell me which is
> 
> Can't get my head around it at all


Heavy cut - Menzerna FG400 or FG500 or PG1000(s100)
Light cut - Menzerna PF2500(3.02) or PF2500(203s-changed to PF2300)
Finishing - Menzerna SF4000 (85re5) or SF3500 (106fa)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for my own product naming errors; even my sources were off base .

Steampunk


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

All the info is on Menzerna's own website ==> http://www.menzerna.com/fileadmin/user_upload/PDF/AutomotiveProductoverview_E.pdf

There are some new formulas and the old formulas are renamed

FG400	NEW	
FG500	NEW
PG1000	S34A
IP2000	PO91L
IP2100	NEW
PF2200	NEW
PF2300	PO85RD3.02
PF2400	NEW
PF2500	PO203S
FF3000	PO85U
SF4000	106FA
SF4500	PO85RD


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

So, this is all as clear as mud to me  I wonder if there is some senior manager in Menzerna who cannot stand the idea of keeping the names consistent or make them understandable


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I do not understand what's so difficult to understand at this overview: http://www.menzerna.com/fileadmin/user_upload/PDF/AutomotiveProductoverview_E.pdf
The products are numbered from coarse (400) to fine (4500).


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Can anyone tell me which is
> 
> Heavy cut
> Light cut
> ...


FG500 or FG400
203S or 3.02
106FA or 85RE


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> So, this is all as clear as mud to me  I wonder if there is some senior manager in Menzerna who cannot stand the idea of keeping the names consistent or make them understandable


Same here mate, been doing this years and it's always had me amazed that someone thought making these polishes this complicated was a good idea... it just isn't.
Megs - 101, 105, 205 easy
Scholl - S0, S2, S3, S17, S30, S40 again... easy
3M - Green, yellow, blue... childs play
Menz - H5ZTX48-PL61-8O110CX I mean really :lol: :wall:

Sorry rant over


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> Same here mate, been doing this years and it's always had me amazed that someone thought making these polishes this complicated was a good idea... it just isn't.
> Megs - 101, 105, 205 easy
> Scholl - S0, S2, S3, S17, S30, S40 again... easy
> 3M - Green, yellow, blue... childs play
> ...


And Optimum Compound II, Polish II, Finishing Polish - easy peasy

My problem is not with the quality of the Menz polish, just the names. Just noticed PO85RD has gone from 5000 - 4500


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Been struggling to get my head round these as well, Great thread, gettign a DAS-6 with Merz for Xmas so this will help.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

go for the Scholl polishes Jamie, much prefer them to the menzerna i had before..
whoever it is at menzerna that decides to change coding needs a slap tbh :lol:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Just getting one of the CYC packages to start with Kev, Then ill try some other products


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah cool, was going to suggest that Tim @ CYC may be able to sort you a 'custom' package of sorts but if you've settled on a kit already.. :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, I would go down that route if i was buying it buts as its Xmas present it makes it easier to go for one thats already there and makes sure i get the right thing LOL!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Menzerna rocks!! 
I don't really have trouble with it.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Menzerna rocks!!
> I don't really have trouble with it.


Agreed, and the cut grade's are easily marked on the bottle's, even my 2yr old could break the set down for use.
Fantastic polish's, you dnt know what your missing out on bear,get them ordered.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What makes people think I haven't already got some lol


I've got 106fa, 3.02, 85re


I think. No idea


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Right so a bottle of sf 4000,pf 2500, and 85re is same as sf 4000 bud.

So you've got 2 super finishing polish's and a medium cut polish from the range.
You should have pf2500,sf4000 and ff3000. And if you do have ff3000 then it's po85rd.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope still no idea


Ill just live with the fact that I'm stupid


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, so I Recieved some pf2400 in my polished bliss goody bag which was also labeled 203s

So I went and grabbed my other bottles and it looks like I've already got 203s

But... The cut levels and codes on the bottles are different


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

This might prove useful to some?

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x121/tropicaldetailing/af/newmezchart.jpg


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> Just getting one of the CYC packages to start with Kev, Then ill try some other products


Works out cheaper getting the das 6 pro through the group buy code on here then making up your own package with the polishes and pads you want.

I was going to go for the4 polish menz das 6 pro kit for 175 but im now going to go for Das 6 pro, megd 105 and 205 and then hex logic pads to suit and works out cheaper


----------

